# Painting Power Horns



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I have 4 100 watt power horns. I was going to make covers for them but I sprayed the outside of them and the paint holds really well. Has anyone painted the inside of them (area pictured below)? Is this safe to do?


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

What color did you paint the outside of them? Mud brown?
Why you need to paint them. They are sorta snow goosish grey now aren't they?
Good luck,
Dan


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

They are a bit shiney don't you think?


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Yeah, on the inside i can see some shine. Will that effect the sound?
Dan


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

dfisher said:


> Yeah, on the inside i can see some shine. Will that effect the sound?
> Dan


Dan that is what I am trying to find out.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I know. I was just jerking you around a bit. 
:beer: 
Dan


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

:beer:


----------



## Gander_killer (Feb 28, 2007)

I painted my 4 and didnt have a problem. just sprayed thinner as i got closer to the center, and just enough to take the shine away
Landon


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

Have you thought about covering the opening with something like pantyhose and then painting over it. It wouldn't hurt the sound and you wouldn't have to worry about ruining the speaker.


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

Leo just tape off under the cone where it says power horn. Then spray paint the inside. Just make sue you don't paint the diaphram where the sound comes from. 
Now I know who bought the last speakers from Radio Shack.


----------



## bismarck (Feb 12, 2006)

I painted inside and outside. They seem to be working fine. Good luck!!


----------



## Traxion (Apr 16, 2004)

I just stuffed paper towls in mine to cover the good stuff, then painted. Seems fine to me.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Leo Porcello said:


> They are a bit shiney don't you think?


 Oh my eyes---crap I am blinded! 

Need to get my sun glasses on 8) there that is better.

Yeah, I think it is a bit shiny...

:laugh:


----------



## commander019 (Apr 12, 2007)

I lightly sanded mine and painted the inside and outside flat black, no problem here.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I cut out a circle that fit around the inside out of a pop case. Then I put that on the inside then sprayed away. This protected the guts of the speaker. I have not had any problem with them.

Good luck


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Thanks guys. Now I just have to decide what color (camo or white)


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

I went with white on mine. If the birds can pick out 1 white speaker per 200 or so dekes then they better be dead.


----------



## Jordan64_24 (Jan 23, 2008)

it helps to lightly sand the outside to take the shine off and it also helps for the spray paint to grab. i painted both the outside and a little of the inside, they still sound great.


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

I didn't paint mine at all i just covered them with a layer of soft tyvek. It seemed to work great they blend right in with the decoys. I thought this would be a better way because i thought that maybe paint could pose a problem for the inside of the speackers?


----------



## SASKATOONGOOSEHUNTER (Aug 25, 2005)

Just put them in a mesh-camo decoy bag of the appropriate pattern. The sound won't be affected.


----------



## Classof81 (Dec 19, 2005)

Leo. The speaker looks good. Just add some Rust-Oleum Khaki stripes to them and spray over the cone. Not too thick though. I did the same with same speakers and they sound and work fine. I also sprayed the speaker wire flat black. I have a 500 watt system with garden tractor battery in a plastic utility box also painter the same colors. On second thought, you could put a smiley face sticker over the center of the cone.......available at Wal-Mart...that way incomings would feel welcome... just kidding. Good luck this spring. Shoot'em in the lips.


----------



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

wrap them in a thin white sheet. it will not bother the sound and works great! just a few more decoys then


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Leo, dont you think if you painted the insides you might have some problems with it ruining the quality of the horns?


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

the only thing that really needs to be painted id the reflective sticker.. :wink:


----------

